# Guess what! 2 weeks and STILL NO FRONT TIRES!!!!!



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

In my continuing saga, they were supposed to be here Monday or Tuesday, with a vehicle pick up today. SA called yesterday pm, and said they had the tires, but the mounting/balancing machine was inoperative.

Today's story is that the tires were never ordered the second time around....


----------



## daihard (Feb 15, 2004)

Your car was shipped without the front tire? That sounds like pure insanity...


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

AJAX said:


> In my continuing saga, they were supposed to be here Monday or Tuesday, with a vehicle pick up today. SA called yesterday pm, and said they had the tires, but the mounting/balancing machine was inoperative.
> 
> Today's story is that the tires were never ordered the second time around....


Ajax,

I've been following your issues, since I think we both took delivery at about the same time. From what you've described, I think it might be time to start looking for another dealership, no?

Alex


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

BahnBaum said:


> From what you've described, I think it might be time to start looking for another dealership, no?
> 
> Alex


Hell yes, once I get the damned thing back, I AM NEVER GOING TO MOMENTUM EVER AGAIN. But I have to get this resolved first. I don't want to spread this over multiple dealerships.


----------

